# VAPERITE BLACK FRIDAY SALE



## Vaperite South Africa (19/11/17)

*OUR BLACK FRIDAY SALE COMMENCES AT NORMAL SHOP OPENING TIMES ON FRIDAY 24 NOVEMBER*

(*EXCLUDES ONLINE SHOP. STAND BY FOR A MASSIVE ONLINE ONLY CLEARANCE SALE COMMENCING SATURDAY 25 NOVEMBER!!)



*​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (22/11/17)

Hi

I see your VGOD juice is already marked down to R280, so will it be 50% off that price or off the original price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/11/17)

Cornelius said:


> Hi
> 
> I see your VGOD juice is already marked down to R280, so will it be 50% off that price or off the original price?



That is not a marked down price. That is now a permanent price and so the special is R140 per bottle

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (23/11/17)

Epic! Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## DominionZA (24/11/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> That is not a marked down price. That is now a permanent price and so the special is R140 per bottle


Not online thought right?


----------



## Naeemr (25/11/17)

Is there a problem with the website?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/11/17)

Naeemr said:


> Is there a problem with the website?



I have tried at regular intervals yesterday and it has been down all day. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/11/17)

Our website crashed at 8:15 yesterday morning due to the traffic load which affected our database. We are working to restore it. We only received around 40 orders by the time it crashed and so the clearance stock is still mostly available. We will post and send out an email when it is restored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/11/17)

Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/11/17)

Our website is back up and we will only be posting this information here. We are upgrading our website on Monday to a much larger data package and will then send out a bulk email to our clients, after the upgrade, or it will crash again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

